# E46 Touring alarm installation



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I got the alarm from Pacific and they included instructions for the cabriolet. I've had the right rear side panel off and can't find the mounting location for the tilt sensor -- surely not behind the tank for the rear washer...

Can a kind soul provide me with a hint here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

rumatt said:


> Hmm. In the sedan it's in the trunk, behind the panel on the right rear side.


Same for the coupe -- I did this install in my '01 330Ci -- but the wagon is different back there. I even have a photo from the TIS on the location, but I'm still baffled...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Have Fun!

First, I'll tell you where it goes: It mounts on the back side of the rearmost edge of the rear woofer bracket, ultimately sitting in the fender cavity about 4 inches above the fuel filler.

Now, I'll tell you how to get there. :lmao: 
Remove, in this order:
RH side trim
RH floor cover above batt
upper D pillar trim (fuzzy)
lower D pillar trim (hard plastic)
seat side bolster
seatbelt reel cover
cargo cover bracket
lower cargo loop
seatbelt reel bracket (I can actually get by without taking this off nowadays)
lower window trim
side panel incl. woofer grille
woofer (one of the screws that holds the basket to the body is BEHIND the woofer)
woofer basket
You now remove the L bracket off the sensor and install it onto the woofer bracket. I believe the wiring connector points to the back of the car.
Assembly is the reverse of disassembly.

You'll have to get used to learning how to do this if you ever want to do stuff like change rear shock/mounts, route wires through this area, etc.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Have Fun!
> 
> First, I'll tell you where it goes: It mounts on the back side of the rearmost edge of the rear woofer bracket, ultimately sitting in the fender cavity about 4 inches above the fuel filler.
> 
> ...


 :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

Oh my that's sure a LOT of steps to do that on a touring... to mount mine was just a measly 4 steps.... :eeps:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> Oh my that's sure a LOT of steps to do that on a touring... to mount mine was just a measly 4 steps.... :eeps:


The Touring gets its huge cargo space by stashing parts behind all of the trunk panels - sides and bottoms:










And to route wires between the various areas, you have to disassemble the side panels as Kaz says.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Ouch! Thanks for the instructions, Kaz. Sounds like I'll be at it a while...



Kaz said:


> Have Fun!
> 
> First, I'll tell you where it goes: It mounts on the back side of the rearmost edge of the rear woofer bracket, ultimately sitting in the fender cavity about 4 inches above the fuel filler.
> 
> ...


----------



## stankvt (Dec 13, 2005)

*E46 3251t 2004 alarm tilt sensor location removal*

Thanks for your detailed response. I will give it a try. Any tips on removing those items like the window trim,etc without breaking anything?


----------

